# Accidentally Bought a Baby



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So, I wasn't sure where to post this, but seeing as it is about care for a little baby rat I figured this might be the best place.

My mother has tolerated rats, and can see their appeal but had no great interest. I thought if I found a rat young and cute enough to capture her heart we would be able to take one home. This is where Thunder comes in.

We go to a pet store that sells feeders and I find an adorable little stumbly baby that they have in the "weened" tank so I assumed he would be good to go. I peek at his baby teeth, I listen to his lungs, and, unable to find anything immediately wrong with him I take him home. (We intended to buy two but there was an incident at the store.) I asked the guy about him and the guy says he was just weened 6 days ago and I ask how old he is and the guy says three weeks.

Honestly, I did realize my mistake until reading one of the forums someone said they need mom's milk until they are five weeks.

I got tiny syringes to give him milk and I spoke to someone who fostered and they said goats milk is best for baby rats. I am on my way to the store to buy some now. I also have a rolled up sock that he has made a little den out of and a desk lamp shining in the corner for heat. 

I realize as a feeder he will likely not live the longest healthiest life, but that doesn't mean I want to give up on him now. Any tips or advice? 
Pictures to come after I get back from Publix.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If he's over three weeks he'll survive just fine. He needs a friend ASAP to keep him warm and help him out, and he'll need plenty of protein until he's a few months old, but otherwise you're fine. Rats really should be with mom for five weeks for psychological and extra health reasons but they can survive on their own just fine when they start eating solid food.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I got my 1st girls at 3 weeks and they're okay. Of course I didn't like that they were weened early but I couldn't let them be feeders after I saw their picture. Lab rats are weened at 2 weeks I've heard. Go with what Rumy said!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Would a month old rat be fine for a friend?

here is a few pictures of Thunder. I have small hands so some size comparison was in order.







Here he is with a dime on his back







Receiving his first blueberry, which took him hours to finish







This is him behind the rolled up sock.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aww what a precious boy! Yes, any baby under 8 weeks would be a good companion.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

hes so little!! ohmygod hes so cute!!!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

He's the cutest thing!!! I can't get over it!!!!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

He is so tiny! What a cutie he is!


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

OH MY GOD <3 he doesn't even look like a rat he's so tiny! haha. I got my girls at 4 weeks and they were perfectly fine, so I think if he's 3 weeks he'll be good! Just get him a friend asap, for warmth and comfort and other ratty needed things we can't provide. Just keep an eye on him eating  And ask the forum if you have any questions, sooo many people helped me with all the questions I had as a new mom


----------



## jez (May 24, 2013)

OH loooord he's so cuuuute. My boys were about that small when I got them at 5 weeks (part dwarf). Adorable <3


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh what a cute boy!


----------

